# Design my own cookware



## Dineblack (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi guys, my team and i are working on a new project ; start our own cookware line. We thought bout starting with small tools (like spatula, knife ect...).

We are now searching for a company (in US or China), that are able to provide that kind of service.

If anyone here can help, give any tips, suggestion ect...please feel free.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think you should contact the brands that make cookware you already like at pricepoint ranges you are targeting.


----------



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

Once you get the line going, if you would like someone to do a live cooking testing. I would love to do that for you. I have testing wiht computer hardware and software for years. I have been cooking for about 40 years now. If not, thank you for your time. If so, let me know and I will send you my address.


----------

